# Just flased SBF/no radio



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

I am a noob to this. Figured I would ask. Following the directions on the sticky thread here on rootz, I flashed my phone. I was sucessful at doing so, but, I noticed I did not have any radio to my phone. At that point, I panicked, and began to troubleshoot without any direction. Now when I attempt to open RSD, and have my phone in fastboot, with the OEM USB,either system does not acknowledge a connection (phone or RSD). I might have also fried my sd card. I never attempted to flash any files outside of fastboot as well. Any suggestions, or tough love would be greatly appreciated. thanks

**** Ok... I saw the error. I realized I could not connect to RSD because I wasn'trooted. One click flash rooted again, then my only option was to wipe data in recovery. Booted up fine. As of now, back to stock,can't root, and I can't access sd card. Oh well, I got service, and learned alot. Sorry to ramble.


----------

